# Switching to Orijen and fish oil question



## AthenaClimbs (Aug 19, 2011)

We're in the process of gradually switching Athena (our 6 month girl) to Orijen large puppy breed food. She's currently on Naturo Natural Large Puppy food and we give her fish oil/vitamin e in her diet once a day. 

Looking at Orijen's ingredients, they're already rich and have salmon. So should I take her off the fish oil/vitE once I switch?


----------



## W.Oliver (Aug 26, 2007)

Indy has been on Orijen with fish oil and E daily.....and her coat just shines.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Is there a reason you're supplementing the vit e and fish oils?


----------



## AthenaClimbs (Aug 19, 2011)

Only because it came highly suggested on this forum to add them to a dogs regular diet. It helps with the coats shine along with other beneficial health reasons. Mostly that it only helps and never hurts.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

I say try the Orijen without the supplements. If you start noticing a negative difference in the coat, start supplementing again.

I feed Orijen adult without any need for supplements. Coats are always nice and shiny.


----------



## AthenaClimbs (Aug 19, 2011)

is there such a thing as "too much" fish oil/vitE in a dogs diet?


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

I'm not a supplement expert (or even close), so i really don't know what the limits are or if there are any.

If you still want to add the current supplements to the Orijen that you're currently feeding, I'm sure it would be fine.


----------



## AthenaClimbs (Aug 19, 2011)

Thanks! And just fyi, that's pretty much the consensus that I've picked up in this forum


----------



## shaner (Oct 17, 2010)

There is such thing as a Vitamin E overdose in people, and it can result in congestive heart failure. It wouldn't shock me if it's the same with dogs. 

You need to be careful about vitamins, especially the fat soluble ones, as you can give your dog too much. 

If there is enough vitamin E in the food, I don't think I would provide more via supplements. Now, if you feed a RAW diet free of fruit and veggies, then I would supplement with Vitamin E.


----------

